# Spider-Man joins Marvel Cinematic Universe in Deal with Sony Pictures



## Explorer (Feb 10, 2015)

Sony Pictures Entertainment Brings Marvel Studios Into The Amazing World Of Spider-Man | News | Marvel.com



> Under the deal, the new Spider-Man will first appear in a Marvel film from Marvel's Cinematic Universe (MCU). Sony Pictures will thereafter release the next installment of its $4 billion Spider-Man franchise, on July 28, 2017, in a film that will be co-produced by Kevin Feige and his expert team at Marvel and Amy Pascal, who oversaw the franchise launch for the studio 13 years ago. Together, they will collaborate on a new creative direction for the web slinger. Sony Pictures will continue to finance, distribute, own and have final creative control of the Spider-Man films.
> 
> Marvel and Sony Pictures are also exploring opportunities to integrate characters from the MCU into future Spider-Man films.



So, Sony didn't sell them the character outright, but there will be some crossovers.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 10, 2015)

Considering the lack of pre-planning it's going to be interesting seeing how they integrate him in. With DC it isn't so hard since they all live in separate fake cities, but in Marvel the lot of them are from New York (or make appearances in New York). It would beg the question where was Spider-Man during the other fiasco's if he already existed during those battles.

I'd personally prefer they didn't, but that's just me. Last thing we need is a 3rd Spider-Man origin story and it will be necessary for it to make any sense.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 15, 2015)

It's probably a good thing for Marvel to have him available because I'm sure with the ambition behind the expanding MCU movie universe, it would seem more and more unusual for Spiderman to not have a role.

At the same time, I question the wisdom of adding yet another piece going forward since Marvel is planning on pushing so much product as it is. I used to read & collect comics and, with plenty of back-reading, etc. I think I can acquit myself well with piles of characters and interweaving plotlines- but what the more casual fans? I doubt that there is some sort of "silent majority" of die-hard fans who accounted for the bulk of ticket sales to date, and it's possible that the successes so far have been largely thanks to elegance and accessibility (smaller casts, straightforward plots and whatnot) to appeal to casual audiences. With all of the "Phase 3" movies planned, it feels like a bubble being inflated, and by the time Avengers: Infinity War II rolls around, will the MCU be too big and complicated?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2015)

Demiurge said:


> It's probably a good thing for Marvel to have him available because I'm sure with the ambition behind the expanding MCU movie universe, it would seem more and more unusual for Spiderman to not have a role.
> 
> At the same time, I question the wisdom of adding yet another piece going forward since Marvel is planning on pushing so much product as it is. I used to read & collect comics and, with plenty of back-reading, etc. I think I can acquit myself well with piles of characters and interweaving plotlines- but what the more casual fans? I doubt that there is some sort of "silent majority" of die-hard fans who accounted for the bulk of ticket sales to date, and it's possible that the successes so far have been largely thanks to elegance and accessibility (smaller casts, straightforward plots and whatnot) to appeal to casual audiences. With all of the "Phase 3" movies planned, it feels like a bubble being inflated, and by the time Avengers: Infinity War II rolls around, will the MCU be too big and complicated?



I don't think you're giving Marvel or casual viewers enough credit. 

Marvel has been very good about making much of the movies, the crossover at least, stand on thier own. I know folks who saw Avengers before looking into the separate movies and they still knew what was going on. These are super hero movies, not psychological thrillers or art house movies. The plots and worn on thier sleeves, which is a good thing 

As for the audience, we've been given a bunch of Spiderman movies in a pretty short amount of time, and he's been a popular character even outside of the comic book scene. They could easily pull a "Hulk" and just throw him in. We know the character. 

I'm aware they technically had a Hulk movie, but no one really cared about it and they replaced Norton anyway.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Feb 15, 2015)

My question is whether it'll be Peter Parker or if they'll go the Miles Morales route with a complete overhaul... There have been lots of rumours of trying to makes big changes, but maybe that one would just be TOO big?


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 15, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for the audience, we've been given a bunch of Spiderman movies in a pretty short amount of time, and he's been a popular character even outside of the comic book scene. They could easily pull a "Hulk" and just throw him in. We know the character.



I hope that's what they do. I'll concede that Spiderman is generally popular enough where they could definitely get away with that. No need to see the radioactive spider-bite again in the same way we've had to see Bruce Wayne's parents get gunned-down over and over again.  I still think, though, that there's going to be a fine line between a vast, rich universe and a cluster-eff, and I can't blame anyone for trusting Marvel to pull off the former.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2015)

Demiurge said:


> I hope that's what they do. I'll concede that Spiderman is generally popular enough where they could definitely get away with that. No need to see the radioactive spider-bite again in the same way we've had to see Bruce Wayne's parents get gunned-down over and over again.  I still think, though, that there's going to be a fine line between a vast, rich universe and a cluster-eff, and I can't blame anyone for trusting Marvel to pull off the former.



Don't get me wrong, I still think they can screw this up. They've already delivered some lack luster stuff, and the more success they do have the more critics and fans are going to be tough on them. 

I just think they're going the right route and it's totally okay to omit things. I think folks are totally fine not getting fed every little detail in every movie. The universe is big and there's plenty of space to explore everything.


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 15, 2015)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> My question is whether it'll be Peter Parker or if they'll go the Miles Morales route with a complete overhaul... There have been lots of rumours of trying to makes big changes, but maybe that one would just be TOO big?



I really hope they go the Morales route, 'cause we had too many Parker movies already,it's time for him(Parker) to die anyway, besides I think Garfield has already mentioned he won't do it.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 15, 2015)

setsuna7 said:


> I really hope they go the Morales route, 'cause we had too many Parker movies already,it's time for him(Parker) to die anyway, besides I think Garfield has already mentioned he won't do it.



I heard that it wasn't going to be Garfield's decision, that the studio was through with him and looking for someone younger. Dude seems young to me... which just makes me feel ancient.  But nevertheless, here's their chance.


----------



## chinnybob (Feb 15, 2015)

What does this mean for Civil War? I was under the impression that Marvel were going to have Black Panther fill Spidey's role in that film...


----------



## ASoC (Jun 11, 2015)

So from what I've heard, it has been confirmed by Kevin Feige that we're getting a Peter Parker movie. However, we aren't getting an origin story and we're getting a very young (still in Highschool) version of him. 

I've also heard that he will first appear in Captain America: Civil War but nobody seems to have any idea what his role will be. He could have a part as big as he does in the source material (I highly doubt this) or he could just appear in a post-credits scene. I'm guessing it'll be somewhere in between.


----------



## Matyrker (Sep 1, 2015)

ASoC said:


> So from what I've heard, it has been confirmed by Kevin Feige that we're getting a Peter Parker movie. However, we aren't getting an origin story and we're getting a very young (still in Highschool) version of him.
> 
> I've also heard that he will first appear in Captain America: Civil War but nobody seems to have any idea what his role will be. He could have a part as big as he does in the source material (I highly doubt this) or he could just appear in a post-credits scene. I'm guessing it'll be somewhere in between.



Pretty accurate. He will have a fight scene.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you know how bad I wanted to see a Chitauri all webbed up against a building in the Avengers movie?

No need for an appearance of Spidey himself.

He _was_ an Avenger after all.


----------

